# JList an DB übergeben



## Hüpfer (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo also i hab folgendes Problem i würd gerne wenn ich in meinem Formular die JList anwähle und z.b unter Kategorie männlich auswähle und dann auf speichern klicke ,dass das was ich ausgewählt habe im Formular also in dem Fall das Wort ( männlich) in meiner DB gespeichert wird!

Mit Textfelder is ja einfach einfach 
bsp = ForumlarGUI.beispielEingabe.getText();


aber wie müsste ich das mit einer JList machen bin für jede Hilfe dankbar???!!


MFG


----------



## HoaX (31. Mai 2007)

genauso, bloß getSelectedValue statt getText ...


----------



## Guest (31. Mai 2007)

also wenn ich 	categorie = FormularGUI.geschlechtEingabe.getSelectedValue(); eingebe dann wird mir immer get Selected als Fehler angegeben


----------



## HoaX (31. Mai 2007)

java sagt nicht nur "da ist ein fehler" sondern es verrät dir auch ganz genau was nicht stimmt ... hast du die fehlermeldung verstanden und gelöst oder warum enthältst du sie uns vor? so kann man dir schlecht helfen ...


----------

